# Bullldog Targets???



## woodridge 30-30 (Feb 1, 2009)

i have one, you cant use broadheads on them but if your just shooting field points they are great. i love how light they are. i have a block target that weighs the same but is about 25% smaller


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Definitely not the same construction as Spyder web, but I've got a range dog and like it for the little that I"ve been able to shoot it.


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

well i know the company personally i use to build them 
great field point target and the life time warrenty cant be beat 

they are at all the shoots in canada im sure there will be lots of good reports


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

hoody123 said:


> Definitely not the same construction as Spyder web, but I've got a range dog and like it for the little that I"ve been able to shoot it.


Would they hold up to a commercial range use over a two year period of constant use? Ken


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

I have three range dogs, two FPs and one FF. I love em all. I'm about to put my first range dog outside again for second season of almost daily shooting. I shoot X10s on it from 10m to 55m on it. It's still in great shap. When the face is shot out all you have to do is just attach a new one right over top of the old one!
Cheers,
Trevor


----------



## medic75 (Feb 23, 2009)

I know that the Sanford range in Manitoba has them and a lot of them. They do have covers to put over them when not in use but the are out most of the year.
From what i have seen they stand up very good. As soon as i can get to the city i will be getting one. Cant beat the price and warranty.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

my club is planning on switching to Bulldog targets for our indoor range sometime in the next few months. i've shot on Bulldogs at last years National Field Championships, and i quite liked them.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I have the Range Dog and arrow removal is okay at best. That is my only complaint.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I have the Range Dog and arrow removal is okay at best. That is my only complaint.


once you wear it out a little, removal is probably the easiest there is. The only thing is, it has some break-in time.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

bow slayer said:


> once you wear it out a little, removal is probably the easiest there is. The only thing is, it has some break-in time.


That is good to know......I was a little disappointed.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

If you points are bigger then your arrows, it will make the pulling of arrows a little harder as well. I had this problem and got my points shaved down to match the shaft exactly and what a big difference it made.

Cheers,


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I just bought one yesterday,,,haven't tried it yet, but good to know about the points ...I may have to do some shaving.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I have an FP .... use it daily ... some points sticking out the other side ... just turn it around and shoot the other side for a while ..... 

a full year of shooting it constantly and its held up pretty darn fine


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I have the Range Dog and arrow removal is okay at best. That is my only complaint.


I've shot them a fair bit at a range as well, and this was also my only complaint. I shoot 'easy pull' field tips, diameter is larger than arrow shaft which makes them easier to pull from foam...but a real pain with the bulldogs. Had to yank on em. 

Changing points would solve the problem, though, and they stand up to the shots really well over a long period.

I've been shooting my Hips target for years now, and finally had to replace the foam core, after using practice broadheads on it. I still really like it....


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I've got one and quite like it, delivered to the house with free shipping and lifetime warranty, Made in Canada, easy arrow removal and it appears to be standing up well, what's not to like. It's outside under an overhang roof with my round bales, they make a great backstop.
Had a Block before and theres not much stopping ability left in it.


----------

